
Programming Language Foundations in Agda - myth_drannon
https://plfa.github.io/
======
Shoue
Glad to see Philip Wadler as one of the authors here, he's known to write
engaging papers.

~~~
space_junk
Wadler's very easily my favourite academic writer - not only because his
interests coincide with mine, but his writing keeps being genuinely amusing!

~~~
auggierose
He actually does stand up comedy here in Edinburgh ...

